# Restoring aluminum handles?



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

One or two of my usual canes have some nice, anodized aluminum handles that give them quite a classic look. I like to use them, but sometimes I fall down, or drop the cane, or it falls after I've propped it when I need to use both hands. This can leave some scuffs or blemishes on the surface. They aren't particularly noticeable, and since I have to use the cane to walk I doubt anyone else really takes notice, but it is a slight disappointment considering how nice they could look.

This is a bit of a silly question, but I was wondering if anyone had tips for restoring the handles to their former selves. I have some metal polish and #0000 steel wool, but neither seems to make much of a difference. I say silly because I know I'll eventually fall down again or drop the cane and there is probably no way to keep it scuff-free, but I figured I'd ask.

I know most of my meager activity here is asking questions, but it's the only forum I've found that is particularly dedicated to the making and care of sticks and staffs.

Thanks everyone, and I hope happy holidays, merry Christmases, and everything good is in store for you all.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There are a Number of polishing compounds thar will take light scratches, Check with you locail auto supply stores.You may be able to fined a body shop that can polish them out also. You can use the same compounds you use to strop carving tools also.


----------



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

CV3 said:


> There are a Number of polishing compounds thar will take light scratches, Check with you locail auto supply stores.You may be able to fined a body shop that can polish them out also. You can use the same compounds you use to strop carving tools also.


Thank you for your suggestions, friend!


----------

